# 91 SE-R



## Houston91SER (Jan 4, 2006)

Let me know what u think.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm assuming you're waiting for two more wheels.  Very nice classic!!! 

ps - love the Calvin!


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Clean b13 , Check out my red classic....And i love white b13's it looks dangerous... :thumbup:


----------



## Houston91SER (Jan 4, 2006)

Gimp said:


> I'm assuming you're waiting for two more wheels.  Very nice classic!!!
> 
> ps - love the Calvin!


Naw some A$$hole stole one of them along with two of my stock rim,but I'll be getting some new one pretty soon. Unless u know some one thats got any Konig Rush 17'',and thanks


----------



## Houston91SER (Jan 4, 2006)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Clean b13 , Check out my red classic....And i love white b13's it looks dangerous... :thumbup:


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice lookin' car, it's very... sleek. Love the indicators too, they're cute! They remind me of running lights.


----------

